# RR: 133: Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Leipzig String Quartet	(2002)










2.	Henschel Quartet	(2001)










3.	Artis Quartet	(1988)










4.	Talich Quartet	(2003)










5.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1990)










6.	Aurora String Quartet	(1993)










7.	Eroica Quartet	(2005)










8.	Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1996)










9.	Pacifica Quartet	(2005)










10.	Elias String Quartet	(2006)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Leipzig String Quartet	(2002)
2.	Henschel Quartet	(2001)
3.	Artis Quartet	(1988)
4.	Talich Quartet	(2003)
5.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1990)
6.	Aurora String Quartet	(1993)
7.	Eroica Quartet	(2005)
8.	Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1996)
9.	Pacifica Quartet	(2005)
10.	Elias String Quartet	(2006)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

